# ESB : Unterschied Apache Synapse, Tuscany und ServiceMix



## reibi (2. Jun 2009)

Hallo

Hab beim WikiPedia gelesen, dass es mehrere Implementationen eines ESB von Apache gibt

Enterprise Service Bus ? Wikipedia

Kann mir jemand erklären warum es mehrere Impls bei Apache gibt und welche vielleicht zu bevorzugen ist.

Danke und Gruss an Alle ;-)


----------



## Noctarius (3. Jun 2009)

Mehrere gibt es weil es beim Apache Projekt nicht darum geht von allem genau ein Projekt zu haben. Überleg allein mal, wieviele Webframeworks bei Apache sind.

Ich würde den ServiceMix 4 empfehlen weil der Kernel schlank und schnell erweiterbar ist. Zusätzlich kommt OSGi mit. Die anderen Beiden kann ich dir nichts zu sagen.


----------



## reibi (3. Jun 2009)

Danke für den Beitrag : werde den ServiceMix mal testen. Was bedeutet 4? Version 4 ? Es gibt noch ServiceMix 3 und Kernel usw.

Ansonsten noch n Kommentar hierzu:


> >> Mehrere gibt es weil es beim Apache Projekt nicht darum geht von allem genau ein Projekt zu haben.


Ganz klar ! Nur muss es gründe geben warum es mehrere gibt.



> >>Überleg allein mal, wieviele Webframeworks bei Apache sind.


Bei den Webframeworks gibts zB Gründe... die sind nämlich alle für nen anderen Zweck da; also viel spezieller als der Zweck dynamischen Inhalt in einem Browser anzuzeigen.
;-)


----------



## Noctarius (3. Jun 2009)

Ähm nö die haben keinen anderen Zweck. Jedes MVC Framework hat im Endeffekt den absolut selben Zweck, das Servletzeugs kapseln.

ServiceMix 4 ist (genau wie vermutet) die Version 4. Als Ausgangspunkt würde ich den Kernel von Version 4 nehmen und nur features nachladen die man braucht (geht direkt in der Verwaltungskonsole mit "feature/install").

Apache ServiceMix, the Agile Open Source ESB -- Karaf - Download


----------



## maki (3. Jun 2009)

> Ganz klar ! Nur muss es gründe geben warum es mehrere gibt.


Nur wenn man als "guten Grund" akzeptiert das es eben mehrere OpenSource Projekte gab die mehr oder minder erfolgreich waren und dann in Apache eingegliedert wurden.

Ob diese Projekte sich inhaltlich überschneiden spielt eben keine Rolle, ist ja nicht so das bei Apache die Projekte "geplant" würden, läuft eher nach dem Motto "Ist gut, nützlich & verbreitet".


----------



## reibi (3. Jun 2009)

Klar ... und nicht zu vergessen ist das es aus unterschiedlichen Interessen heraus entwickelt wurde. MyFaces ist ne Implementation von JSF ; Struts dagegen ist ja ganz und gar als Einzelprojekt entwickelt worden.


----------



## reibi (3. Jun 2009)

Aber nochmal zum Thema ESB:

Weiss jemand wissenswerten Unterschiede (falls es die gibt) der 3 verschiedenen IMPLs?


----------



## Noctarius (3. Jun 2009)

Theoretisch gibt es eine erdrückende Anzahl an ESB Implementierungen (nicht nur diese 3):
Enterprise Service Bus ? Wikipedia

Zum Teil basieren sie noch auf JBI (wie ServiceMix 3) oder schon auf OSGi (wie ServiceMix4, welcher aber noch JBI mit anbietet).

Weiterhin gibt es unterschiede in der Verwaltung (ich mag das SM4 Admin eben) und in der Konfiguration. Auch die mitgelieferten Bundles sind unterschiedlich und bei SM4 eben recht bekantne OSS Implementierungen.

Ansonsten fällt mir nur der Preis ein und natürlich dass es keine feste Spezifikation gibt. Ergo sind Produkte nicht so leicht zwischen ESB Implementierungen portabel wie z.B. beim EJB Spec. Theoretisch ist ESB ja nur eine Kategoriebezeichnung für eine gewisse Art von Produkten.

Bei uns wäre der FUSE noch eine Alternative gewesen weil dieser gerade von einer Firma übernommen wurde, mit der mein Kollege schon ne ganze Weile zusammen arbeitete. SM4 ist aber Konfigurationsmäßig um Längen weiter


----------



## blubbering (18. Jul 2009)

Ich würde auch ServiceMix4 bevorzugen, allein schon deswegen, weil dort die Entwicklung stark weitergeht...


----------



## megachucky (18. Mai 2010)

> Bei uns wäre der FUSE noch eine Alternative gewesen weil dieser gerade von einer Firma übernommen wurde, mit der mein Kollege schon ne ganze Weile zusammen arbeitete. SM4 ist aber Konfigurationsmäßig um Längen weiter



Der Beitrag ist zwar schon etwas älter, aber basiert FUSE nicht auf ServiceMix und bietet eben Enterprise-Support an?


----------



## Noctarius (18. Mai 2010)

FUSE ist die kommerzielle Version von ServiceMix, genau. Mittlerweile ist FUSE Source von Progress übernommen und es wird daran gearbeitet eventuell beide ESB Systeme zu vereinen.


----------

